# Opening Deer Musky



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

On the deer opener Saturday we were doing a little musky hunting instead. Here's my buddy with a 44". I sure wish I was out there today with temps projected to be in the mid 60's.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool.Beautiful fishing weather.I was in Illinois bowhunting in 70 degree weather and thinking muskies but got a pleasant surprise-a deer equivalent to about a 52 incher.  
Good pics also.Love your friends stocking cap-would be good camo.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome fish. Congrats.


----------

